

Ask HN: Entrepreneur/Startups-friendly cafes in NYC - pghimire

I am not sure if this has been asked before. As many of you can relate to, I tend to get bored working at home and try to go out and about in the city hoping to find a good spot to get some work done. Startbucks does not do it for me - WIFI is too slow and I lose my patience waiting for the bar to go 100% when I FTP a file. Very frustrating. Aren't there places that can relate to this and are catering to startups? I might just not be aware of them - can you guys share some spots? My schedule is not consistent - I can be very productive at home - so I do not necessarily want to rent a cube or workspace. Just looking for a change of scenary where I can be productive as well. Thanks!
======
evanlh
None of these are explicitly startup-friendly, but they're all good for doing
work at:

[http://newyork.timeout.com/restaurants-
bars/restaurants/6328...](http://newyork.timeout.com/restaurants-
bars/restaurants/632849/best-coffeeshops-for-doing-work)

------
lsemel
I answered this on Quora: [http://www.quora.com/WiFi/What-are-the-best-wifi-
enabled-wor...](http://www.quora.com/WiFi/What-are-the-best-wifi-enabled-
workplaces-\(coffee-shops-cafes-libraries-etc.\)-in-New-York-City)

------
nateberkopec
Not exactly a coffee shop, but maybe you're looking for something along the
lines of the Wix Lounge on 18th street? I can't think of any startup-specific
coffee places but this is close.

~~~
pghimire
How is Wix Lounge? I have never been there before, but will definintely check
it out. Yelp seems to have pretty good reviews. <http://www.yelp.com/biz/wix-
lounge-new-york>

------
frankdenbow
Here is a map that may be helpful: <http://hotspotr.com/wifi/map/115-new-york-
ny>

------
namank
Small business idea - a walk in startup incubator type deal that has internet,
books, coffee, cool furniture, possibly whiteboards, no mentors!

~~~
beagle3
There are actually quite a few of those - New Work City, Sunshine Suites, and
a few more. It's on the order of ~$30/day for walk-ins, last I checked (a year
ago) and you can get much cheaper if you are more regular (around $100/month
for 2 days/week, $250 for full time).

Internet connection is valued too highly, though - Clear 4G gives you
""unlimited"" ""nationwide"" mobile internet for $45/month (and occasionally
you can get the wifi hotspot in exchange for a contract). I put unlimited and
nationwide in quotes because I don't know how true that really is, but if you
are in NYC it works reasonably well. You are likely to spend more than $2
extra per day (==$45/month) extra in coffee/food working at Starbucks or Argo
Tea or Think Coffee.

Personally, I find I can't do work at a starbucks because of all the auditory
and visual noise - YMMV.

(Also, if you actually have any sort of income, you _can_ expense the mobile
internet connection, whereas you usually can't expense the coffee).

~~~
namank
Interesting - I'll definitely have to check these out

And...upon evaluating, they found that Starbucks has chairs ergonomically
adjusted to discourage long use

------
pghimire
Thanks everyone! I'll definitely check them out.

